# Solved: CSI Dark Motives french script



## Masterton25 (Mar 4, 2009)

*csi dark motives case 2* I am trying to play csi dark motives, I got thro case 1 ok, but am having the same trouble as other people my case 2 is in french? all the talking is english, but when it comes to the questions to ask, the evidence and the case file it is in french, i tried to use the URL's posted but it says there is an error and they're not available. Do you have any suggestions.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Solution is located in another post, but as you mention the URL doesn't seem to work. 
http://forums.techguy.org/games/514853-csi-dark-motives-case-2-a.html

Click Here for an updated/correct URL to Ubisoft's website. Follow their directions to download and install the language pack.


----------



## Masterton25 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you so much, that seems to have solved the problem. x


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad it's working for you, please mark the thread as solved (it helps others who are looking for resolutions). The button is located above your original post.


----------

